# Nissan's at RedLine Time Attack



## redlinetimeattk (May 11, 2010)

Here are a few of the Nissan's participating at RedLine Time Attack.

Ricca Racing
Driver Name: Jeff Ricca
Team City Location: Milford, CT
Team Website: www.riccaracing.com
Vehicle Year, Make & Model: 1997 Nissan 240sx
Engine Type and Size: Nissan KA24DE, 2.4L, Turbo
Estimated Wheel Horsepower & Torque: 450hp, 400tq
Estimated vehicle weight: 2750lbs
Brand and Model of Suspension: Stance 3-way Coilvers
Brand of Brake System: Grex 4piston, Hawk DT70 pads
Brand, Model and Size of Tires Used: Hoosier R6/A6 275/40/17(front), 295/35/17(rear)
Class: Super Modified RWD

















AE Performance
Driver Name: Paul Dentice
Team City Location: Costa Mesa, CA
Team Website: www.aePerformance.com
Vehicle Year, Make & Model: 2009 Z34 Nissan 370Z
Engine Type and Size, Naturally Aspirated, Turbo or SuperCharged, etc..(i.e. Honda K24, 2.4L, Turbo): 3.7L Naturally Aspirated V6
Estimated Wheel Horsepower & Torque: 300 Wheel Horse Power
Estimated vehicle weight: 3180 lbs Wet - No Driver
Brand and Model of Suspension: Ohlin 2-Way Dampers
Brand of Brake System: Brembo 6POT GT - Front & Brembo 4POT GT - Rear
Brand, Model and Size of Tires Used: 265 Series Hankook RS3 - Front & 285 Series Hankook RS3 - Rear
Class: Enthusiast RWD









Fontana Nissan Racing
Driver Name: Mike Cronin, Jr. 
Team City Location: Rosamond California 
Team Website: www.fontananissanracing.com
Vehicle Year, Make & Model: 2009 Nissan GTR
Engine Type and Size: VR38DETT Twin Turbo
Estimated Wheel Horsepower & Torque: 580 hp wheel and 560 torque wheel
Estimated vehicle weight: 3700 pounds
Brand and Model of Suspension: JRZ
Brand of Brake System: Nissan/Endless pads
Brand, Model and Size of Tires Used: Nitto NT01 315/30-18
Class: Modified AWD


----------



## redlinetimeattk (May 11, 2010)

Come see these dudes shred it up this weekend in Fontana. We have 14 of our 30 $100 off sponsorship spots left. Hit me up If you want more info.


----------



## redlinetimeattk (May 11, 2010)

We have 8 spots left and we are splitting them in half! We are now doing 16 $50 off one day passes. If you wanna come both days we can combine 2 for you, but they are running out fast.

Deal only applies to those signing up over the next 24hours. Contact [email protected] to sign up.


----------

